# Unexpected gift 2



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

My wife and I were walking in Rehab this week, betwen the banks and the souq. 

When 3 girls (late teens / early 20's) come up to her and offered here a small flower and a chocolate and wished her a Happy Mothers Day 

I explained that mothers day in England was last Sunday - so they gave her another Flower and another chocolate.

Then they wanted a picture taken!!!:clap2:

Strange, but true:confused2:


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Awwww..... how sweet!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> My wife and I were walking in Rehab this week, betwen the banks and the souq.
> 
> When 3 girls (late teens / early 20's) come up to her and offered here a small flower and a chocolate and wished her a Happy Mothers Day
> 
> ...




Was also mothers day in Scotland Ireland and Wales


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Was also mothers day in Scotland Ireland and Wales


So it was but 

1) I dont live in Scotland, Ireland or Wales :boxing: - I'm English 
2) we didnt want another 3 flowers and chocolates


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Awwww..... how sweet!!!!


Weird thing was how did they know we had children:confused2: - NONE of them we with us!!

Smart or lucky guess:clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Weird thing was how did they know we had children:confused2: - NONE of them we with us!!
> 
> Smart or lucky guess:clap2:


maybe they live in your area in Rehab? The hills have eyes...:spy:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Weird thing was how did they know we had children:confused2: - NONE of them we with us!!
> 
> Smart or lucky guess:clap2:




They don't know for sure but you look old enough to have children and were being sweet to the .. they have mother faces,


----------

